# Nintendo Joy-Con Steering Wheel



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi
Please be patient with me as this is the first gaming console i have owned.

I have brought myself a Switch Red and Blue Oled console and a few games inc Mario Deluxe 8 which when looking at the spec you can use a Joy-Con Steering Wheel which i also brought.

When playing Mario and using the wheel there is very slow response to the movement of the wheel i have pressed the + and looked in the settings for the Joy-Con but i cannot get the settings up for the wheel only Joy-Con grip, the only thing i can do with the wheel is go in a straight line, i can't even release any of the bonus things you pick up on the way i.e banana,star rocket, etc every thing works perfect with the Joy-Con Grip but we would like to play with two players with the wheel.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately can't help you but have you looked at some console forums, maybe worth a look, hope you get it sorted


----------



## RobinRamirez (7 d ago)

Try removing the handle and then re-inserting it. I had the same problem before when i free games online play , but now I don't use Nintendo anymore


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It is more on the settings on the actual game. On Mario kart you can switch between the stick and joy con control. What you want to do is load up a game and then press the start button you will then see 3 icons at the top. You then want to make sure it is on Joy-Con. if you want to send a picture of the pause menu I can then tell you which one to press


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow just realised his is a resurrection thread I’m sure he has worked it out but for anyone else lol


----------

